# Beauty of Color---Fall Inspired Tutorial. [link]



## Me220 (Oct 11, 2006)

I have made a tutorial. It is my first, so constructive criticism is appreciated. Here it is. If you click "Slideshow" in the upper right-hand corner, you can see all the pictures and tips without having to click. 

Attached is the look I did the tutorial for. I hope to do more.


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 11, 2006)

hey pretty girl, you did great!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





... such a nice look on you


----------



## Lady_MAC (Oct 11, 2006)

I love this! Thanks so much for the tut napptural teehee
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 girl.


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 11, 2006)

YEAH!!!!!!!!!!
I love it!!!!!!!!!!
That is such a cute look! I am going to try that, I need Amber Lights!!!!
Great job girl, very organized and detailed!


----------



## teka (Oct 11, 2006)

Absolutely Gorgeous!!! Thanks for doing this!


----------



## n_c (Oct 11, 2006)

That was wonderful...great blending skills 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please do more.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 11, 2006)

Loved this tut..... u did a beautiful job..


----------



## sexypuma (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks for the tut. It was awesome!!!


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 12, 2006)

Excellent job putting your tut together and you look gorgeous!


----------



## sandy05 (Oct 12, 2006)

What a great look! You did a great job.


----------



## sulci (Oct 13, 2006)

wow pretty eyes and pretty colours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 u made it look so easy!


----------



## Kels823 (Oct 13, 2006)

GREAT job!! Thx so much... gonna try this tomorrow.


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 13, 2006)

great job, and ur pretty


----------



## arabian girl (Oct 18, 2006)

You did a great job


----------



## TheMinx (Oct 23, 2006)

Great job - everything was explained so clearly. Please post more tutorials!


----------



## kimmy (Oct 24, 2006)

excellent job


----------



## CWHF (Nov 4, 2006)

Gorgeous tutorial!  Can't wait to try it.


----------

